# Warning about cheap Chinese LED floodlights spotlights



## Felco (Feb 16, 2017)

I bought a bunch of 20W Cool White LED SMD Floodlight Outdoor Flood Light IP65 from eBay. I got 10 of them for about $100. See below:







All of these lights are now failing, after 6 months. Some have flickered right out, others have some arrays that are dead.

Cheap stuff from China, oh dear

The seller on eBay was "some.superman" ( Zhangyi Zhou aka 周张翼 aka ‏some.superman‏ ) who is not replying to my messages. The guy is laughing at me from China.  But he is only one of many selling these substandard bits of junk. eBay is investigating the seller, and may take action against him for selling faulty goods, but won't refund me (even though I have over 1000 purchases through them and 17 years membership!).


----------



## brickbat (Feb 16, 2017)

Huh. What a surprise. Cheap no-name Chinese crap isn't reliable? I'm shocked and appalled...


----------



## Ken_McE (Feb 26, 2017)

What fails?


----------



## FRITZHID (Feb 26, 2017)

I've only bought these cheap lights as hosts for better electronics... The housings can be quite nice! Lol


----------



## TKC (Feb 26, 2017)

brickbat said:


> Huh. What a surprise. Cheap no-name Chinese crap isn't reliable? I'm shocked and appalled...



*​LOL!! Yeah, me to.*


----------

